# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Tips voor gewichtsverlies - Artikels

## Agnes574

*7 TIPS VOOR DE LIJN EN DE GEZONDHEID*

*Heel wat mensen zouden graag een beetje gewicht verliezen. 
Er bestaat echter geen mirakeloplossing om te vermageren, maar we kunnen u wel een aantal raadgevingen geven om u op lange termijn te helpen. Hier zijn alvast 7 tips, die zowel goed zijn voor de lijn als voor de gezondheid.*


*1) Als u wil vermageren, moet u de tijd nemen om te kauwen.*

Hoe langzamer u eet, des te meer u een gevoel van verzadiging zult hebben. Het omgekeerde is ook waar: wanneer u te snel eet, gaan uw hersenen de boodschappen van verzadiging verkeerd interpreteren. Het gevolg is dat u meer gaat eten. U moet dus de tijd nemen om te genieten van wat u eet. Door goed en lang te kauwen, vergroot u uw kansen om te vermageren.


*2) Vermageren door de juiste vetten te kiezen.*

Ruim uw arachide- en zonnebloemolie op, alsook uw boter en margarine. U hebt voldoende aan olijf-, koolzaad- en notenolie. Als de smaak van olijfolie u niet bevalt, kunt u ze vermengen met koolzaadolie.


*3) Voorzie fruit, groenten en zetmeel bij elke maaltijd.*

Fruit, groenten en zetmeelhoudende voedingsmiddelen zijn goed voor de gezondheid. Ze mogen bij geen enkele maaltijd ontbreken. Ze zorgen voor een aanvoer van vitaminen en vezels en bezorgen u een gevoel van verzadiging.


*4) Als u gewicht wil verliezen, is één portie dierlijke eiwitten per dag het maximum.*

Dierlijke eiwitten worden voornamelijk aangevoerd door vlees, vis en eieren. U mag dus slechts eenmaal per dag vlees, vis of eieren eten. Probeer ook minder rood vlees te eten en geef de voorkeur aan onder meer wit vlees en vis. Eet minstens tweemaal per week een portie vis.


*5) Schuldgevoelens zijn overbodig.* 

Het kan iedereen overkomen: zwichten voor een gebakje, een raclette, frietjes met een hamburger... Het is menselijk en niet zo erg. Het belangrijkste is dat het bij een uitzondering blijft en dat u vasthoudt aan uw goede bedoelingen. Knoop vanaf de volgende maaltijd gewoon opnieuw aan met uw goede voedingsgewoonten.


*6) Ga nooit met een lege maag boodschappen doen!*

Als u honger hebt, gaat u meer kopen en uw keuze zal eerder vallen op calorierijke voedingsmiddelen. Eet, indien mogelijk, een stuk fruit of een yoghurt alvorens de winkel binnen te gaan.


*7) Beoefen regelmatig een fysieke activiteit.*

Het belangrijkste is niet de prestatie, maar wel de regelmaat. Naast dagelijkse activiteiten, zoals het huishouden, tuinieren, kleine afstanden te voet afleggen, trappen doen..., is tweemaal per week sporten een absoluut minimum.
Wandelen,fietsen en zwemmen zijn bijv goede en makkelijke activiteiten.

(bron; e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

> *Natuurlijke tussendoortjes*
> 
> *We dromen er allemaal van om af te vallen, liefst op een makkelijke en snelle manier. Natuurlijke tussendoortjes kunnen daarbij helpen. Ze zijn doeltreffend én brengen onze gezondheid niet in gevaar, iets wat wel het geval is met veel geneesmiddelen die vrij te krijgen zijn in de apotheek. Die geneesmiddelen worden trouwens geregeld uit de handel genomen omdat ze ernstige bijwerkingen hebben.*


(bron; e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

> *10 TIPS OM TE VERMAGEREN*
> 
> We weten het allemaal: om te vermageren, moeten we minder vet, minder suiker en minder vlees eten, maar meer fruit en groenten, en bovendien mogen we tussendoor niet knabbelen. Het is uiteraard gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Blijven uw inspanningen zonder resultaat? Verander eens van tactiek en wijzig uw voedingsgewoonten!


(bron; e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

> *5 TIPS OM TE VERMAGEREN*
> 
> *We kennen talrijke voedingsmiddelen die kunnen helpen om te vermageren. 
> Maar soms is de juiste voedingskeuze maken nog ontoereikend om de overtollige kilo's kwijt te spelen. Hieronder volgen een aantal gewoonten die uw dieet doeltreffender kunnen maken.*


(bron; e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

> *OP DIEET, WEES DE VERLEIDINGEN DE BAAS !!*
> 
> *Bent u op dieet? Dan moet u weten dat hoe meer u ervan overtuigd bent te kunnen weerstaan aan de verleidingen, des te meer kans u zult hebben om voor de verleiding te bezwijken. Dat is althans wat een recent onderzoek aantoont. Als u aan de verleiding wilt weerstaan, moet u alle ontzeggingen vermijden.*


(bron; e-gezondheid.be)

----------

